# Working Line Breeder in California



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi all! I am looking for recommendations for a breeder in California. Especially, Northern California.

ISO a male for sport (IPO). If more info is needed, please PM me. TIA


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Vom Patiala, Ajay Singh. He is on FB. Bay area, I believe. 



Board member mycobraracr also has a small breeding program.


----------



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

@lhczth Thank you!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

@lhczth isn't Vandal in Cali as well? Or am I wrong?

@gsdluvr T17 is really active on FB usually, that's mycobraracr. LOVE their dogs!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

There are many good WL breeders in N Cal. Also look at Vom Banach. They are north of you in Washington but very good.

http://vombanachk9.com


----------



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

:smile2::smile2:Thank you all


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

Yes I'd contact Ajay, his club's secretary (Seet) just had a litter I believe.


----------



## Cascade (Mar 5, 2017)

https://dakonic.weebly.com/ Northern California, I think she's also a member on this board


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Sabis mom said:


> @*lhczth* isn't Vandal in Cali as well? Or am I wrong?



Yes, she is. Not sure if she is doing much breeding or I would have included her since she has a TON of knowledge and a long line of very strong dogs. She is down towards LA.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

I haven't heard much from Julia Priest lately (von Sontausen) but what I have heard in the past was very, very good:

About---Contact

Kennel von Sontausen


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Julia's another long time breeder. I know she does not ship, but would just mean a buyer takes a nice drive to meet her and her dogs. Super tracking dogs.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

Sunsilver said:


> I haven't heard much from Julia Priest lately (von Sontausen) but what I have heard in the past was very, very good:
> 
> About---Contact
> 
> Kennel von Sontausen


Great dogs, many work in SaR but she just had a litter 6 months ago and won't have another for a while.


----------



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you all!


----------



## DorianGrayFFM (Apr 24, 2009)

I'd third Ajay. Also look at Christina Clay and Randy Tyson if you want a solid working line GSD.


----------



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

@DorianGrayFFM Thank you!


----------



## hoytn (Oct 1, 2017)

https://www.voncolerashepherds.com/ He my first GSD Athena's breeder.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

lhczth said:


> Julia's another long time breeder. I know she does not ship, but would just mean a buyer takes a nice drive to meet her and her dogs. Super tracking dogs.


Beau and Tilly are not directly from her breeding but come from Hannah V Sontausen by way of the L littler (Lark and Lycos) Beau's mother, was one of Julia's puppies through Lark (Reza).


----------

